# '89, which guitars are a must



## Thyber (Aug 31, 2012)

So,

The Money-Times are coming (job-bonus, tax-refund)

And I want to buy a 1989 guitar (hence the birth year, duh)

Budget around 1500 USD, 1350 EUR. 

Which guitar should I definitly consider buying, since 1989 was exceptionally for it? 

(were 1989 Gibson LP's any good back then?)

Shoot!


----------



## snowblind56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ibanez RG550


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah pretty much all the top of the line Ibanez guitars from 1989 would be fantastic bets.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 31, 2012)

Frankly, you'd have to be fucking stupid not to lust after a Washburn EC29, 1989 was the last year of production.







Maybe refinish it though...


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 1, 2012)

Ibanez saber s540 I think had models in that year. But I concur w/ Snowblind, the RG550 is amazing too.

Carvin's were also big in the late 80's. Jason Becker used a blue ST model, and Marty Friedman used a red V220. Carvin has recently re-issued both guitars. So, in essence, you could purchase a brand new Carvin, while still staying true to your desire to purchase an 80's guitar--where there might be a risk of spending a lot on a guitar that is old and falling apart. At least this way you get a NEW guitar with a 1989 spirit reincarnated. 










V220: Carvin.com : V220 80S ERA REISSUE ELECTRIC GUITAR 
Jason Becker tribute: Carvin.com : JB200C JASON BECKER TRIBUTE ELECTRIC GUITAR


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2012)

Jackson/Charvel had some really awesome stuff out around then as well. There were some cool MIJ Fenders around that time as well.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 1, 2012)

Charvel 650xl -- 650 xl neck-thru ( model 6 ) 1989 nice original cond. w/case | eBay

Ibanez RG550 / 1989 HEATHER PEARL / OHSC / FUJI-GEN / NEAR MINT CONDITION | eBay

1989 VINTAGE FLAMED-OUT PRE-1995 PAUL REED SMITH CE 24 PRS CU CUSTOM MONSTER TOP | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1989-GIBSON..._Guitars_CV&hash=item27ca78b9a2#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 1, 2012)

Late '80s Ibanez guits are a thing of beauty, square heel or otherwise. I'd recommend a late '80s Jem or UV


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2012)

Get a Charvel or Kramer!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 1, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Ibanez RG550


!!!

Just to infuse you with some GAS:






That is my '89.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 1, 2012)

Look man, when I tell you this your going to think I'm crazy....hear me out. 

The Peavey-Vandenberg is a kick ass guitar! I owned a few back in the day and should never have sold them. They play so good. Trust me man, see if you can find one in your area on CL or something. You owe it to yourself to at least try it. I love my Jackson's man, I'm telling you the necks on these particular Peaveys are insane good.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 1, 2012)

Another idea: go to http://used.guitarcenter.com and type in '1989' into the search box and see what pops up.


----------



## slowro (Sep 1, 2012)

I was always under the impression that 80's gibsons and fenders were a bit patchy on the QC 
Still seen some very nice examples but haven't played them to find out


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 1, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Look man, when I tell you this your going to think I'm crazy....hear me out.
> 
> The Peavey-Vandenberg is a kick ass guitar! I owned a few back in the day and should never have sold them. They play so good. Trust me man, see if you can find one in your area on CL or something. You owe it to yourself to at least try it. I love my Jackson's man, I'm telling you the necks on these particular Peaveys are insane good.


I miss my Vanderburg so much Got it at GC a few years ago for $300. Not my picture, but it was this same model and color-


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 1, 2012)

what is wrong with you people? there is obviously only one answer to this question.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 1, 2012)

BC rich warlock ou gunslighter, jackson soloid, charvel, kramer...


----------



## Thyber (Sep 1, 2012)

not that I don't want the fast shred guitars, but I already own 2 shred machines, and I'd love a more "chique" kind-off look, any flamed carved tops worth considering?


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 1, 2012)

I second the RG550. My dad's got one from 1989 (I think) and it's shit hot. Like seriously, probably the best guitar i've ever played.

Just a shame it's a weird dark metallic pink *

*EDIT: did some research - it's called Coral Mist Metallic and is from 1990. Same spec as the '89 ones, just a different/horrible colour


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 1, 2012)

Thyber said:


> not that I don't want the fast shred guitars, but I already own 2 shred machines, and I'd love a more "chique" kind-off look, any flamed carved tops worth considering?



Early PRS if you can find one in budget is the first thing that comes to mind. Could go with a cool archtop:

1989 Heritage H575 Archtop Guitar | eBay


----------



## Philip N (Sep 1, 2012)

shitsøn;3170958 said:


> !!!
> 
> Just to infuse you with some GAS:
> 
> ...



Gosh, I LOVE your Rg550!! If you ever decide to let it go hit me up!!

philip


----------



## butch (Sep 1, 2012)

Went through the same with my stepson... Ended up with a near mint Am Std white Strat with maple neck and original case for $375. Sometimes it's nice to know people.

Read an interview some years ago with Brian Setzer. When the interview switched to his favorite guitars in this collection, he responded with, "I have many great guitars. There are two 6210s (Gretsch) that are my favorites. They are from 1959- just like me." That always resonated with me.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 1, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Ibanez RG550



I see you a 550 and raise you a 570. '89 was the first year of production for a 570, I think that ties in nicely with it being the first year of production for theOP


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with the Vandenberg sentiments; I have yet to play a guitar that matched either of mine. You will never, _ever_ regret buying one. 




EVER.


----------



## snowblind56 (Sep 1, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I agree with the Vandenberg sentiments; I have yet to play a guitar that matched either of mine. You will never, _ever_ regret buying one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will if you hate Kahler Trems. 

I had a Rock-It Pink model. Great guitar, but the trem was junk compared to an OFR. That was really the only reason I sold mine.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 1, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Frankly, you'd have to be fucking stupid not to lust after a Washburn EC29, 1989 was the last year of production.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe refinish it though...


You kidding... Those crackle finishes are awesome!

A Jackson would do you good.


----------



## JamesTSi (Sep 1, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> *Ibanez saber s540 I think had models in that year. But I concur w/ Snowblind, the RG550 is amazing too.*
> 
> Carvin's were also big in the late 80's. Jason Becker used a blue ST model, and Marty Friedman used a red V220. Carvin has recently re-issued both guitars. So, in essence, you could purchase a brand new Carvin, while still staying true to your desire to purchase an 80's guitar--where there might be a risk of spending a lot on a guitar that is old and falling apart. At least this way you get a NEW guitar with a 1989 spirit reincarnated.
> 
> ...




They did make the 540S for sure in '89, I just picked up an '89 540S this week actually lol. Great gitfiddle for the money.


----------



## uberthrall (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a huge Ibby fan, and the 550's rule, as do the 700 series RGs and the US Custom Graphics all slay as well. However, I gotta second the motion for the Washburn EC 36. I'd kill to get one of those or the EC 29's for that matter.


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

Not being a huge Ibby fan, I'd take an ESP 'the junior' over a 550 any day. That is also the reason why I sold my 570 and bought this one:






ESP made these in '89 and '90 in their custom shop. It was ment as a sort of budget model. It still kicks the ass of the modern produced ESP's. I do have to say that the trem on the ibby was the better one, but I blocked them both anyway. The ESP is deffinatly the better guitar though. More resonance, better tone. Playability is a personal issue.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 2, 2012)

Shroony said:


> More resonance, better tone. Playability is a personal issue.



As is tone...


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> As is tone...


The ibanez sounded much duller, less liveless. If that's what you prefer... fair enough.


----------



## Jet9 (Sep 2, 2012)

The answer is always RG550.

Mine's not an '89 but...


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 3, 2012)

charvel 750xl


----------



## hairychris (Sep 4, 2012)

Jackson or PRS....


----------



## Scordare (Sep 6, 2012)

For 1989 you GOTTA find a superstrat! A Carvin DC, Ibanez RG, or a Fender HM Strat would be my picks.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 6, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> You will if you hate Kahler Trems.
> 
> I had a Rock-It Pink model. Great guitar, but the trem was junk compared to an OFR. That was really the only reason I sold mine.



never had any issues with the trems on the Vandy's I owned...but I'm not a huge trem wankery(Max reference) kind of dude.


----------



## uberthrall (Sep 6, 2012)

I had 2 Vandys......including #000017, which was cherry. I gotta agree with Snowblind56, the Kahler 2700 IMHO, is just a dog shit trem. Too bad, the Vandys were top notch in every other way.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 6, 2012)

uberthrall said:


> I had 2 Vandys......including #000017, which was cherry. I gotta agree with Snowblind56, the Kahler 2700 IMHO, is just a dog shit trem. Too bad, the Vandys were top notch in every other way.


Well like I said I never noticed it being that bad...but i'm no trem dive bomber guy. IIRC even the stock PU's sounded pretty damn good....it's been many many years so I could be wrong.


----------



## uberthrall (Sep 6, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Well like I said I never noticed it being that bad...but i'm no trem dive bomber guy. IIRC even the stock PU's sounded pretty damn good....it's been many many years so I could be wrong.


 

Yeah, I definitely agree on the stock pups......I was really surprised at how good they sounded. About the 2700 trem, I have seen some guys saying they liked it. Just goes to show how people's preferences vary I guess.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2012)

1989 Charvel 750xl (RARE STRING THRU MODEL) amber trans finish | eBay






Man, these used to be cheap...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 8, 2012)

No one mentioned the ESP Lynch models ....
Can't find what exact model was available, was def the Tiger and the Sunburst Tiger, but I think the Kamikaze1 was out too in 1989... The only catalog page I can find is a 1990 one which has the Kamikaze1, Skulls & Snakes (Haji) model and the Sunburst.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my '89 RG750, one of the absolute best bang for the buck ever


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 9, 2012)

I have an off brand super strat with 3 singles and a Floyd called a Shane Targa thats a 89. its fucking awesome. if you come across one of those i recommend you buy it. It beats out alot of guitars in its price range (about 500 in 89)


----------



## Thyber (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw a 1989 CE-24 on the bay with buy it now around 1450 USD. That would be my preferable NGD if I have the money end of the year :-O

Owned a 2002 CE 24, and it was brutal.


----------



## Scordare (Sep 12, 2012)

How about an acoustic? An Ovation 1989 Collector's Edition is nice.


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Sep 12, 2012)

'89 was the first year of one of the coolest guitars in history


----------



## ElRay (Sep 12, 2012)

'89? That's the year I graduated college. Better not be your birth year ...



Thyber said:


> And I want to buy a 1989 guitar (hence the birth year, duh)



Oh crap!

Good luck on finding what you're looking for.


Ray


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 12, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Man, these used to be cheap...



Apart from the weird-looking pickups, that is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 12, 2012)

1989 was the first year of the Ibanez RG570. Its like a 550 that isn't as expensive.


----------



## Red Beard (Sep 12, 2012)

I believe that 1989 was the first year that Peavey released the Odyssey model. It may not have the sharp lines and crazy colors that typified 80's guitars, but it just oozes class and is the perfect super-tele in my opinion. If also seems to fit what you are looking for perfectly.


----------

